# eager student



## &#12502;&#12521;&#12452;&#12450;&#12531;/Brian (May 16, 2006)

Hello all,

        Im new to these forums and martial arts in general. I did take some Tai Chi classes, and there was alot of distractions in the training area and was difficult to concentrate. I am unhappy with the state of my body and mind and feel martial arts can bring fulfillment. I woul like to study Eastern martial arts as well as some western training in Krav Maga. Be well.


----------



## Henderson (May 16, 2006)

Welcome.  Good to have you here.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2006)

Hello &#12502;&#12521;&#12452;&#12450;&#12531;/Brian
nice to see you here
i hope you enjoy your stay at MT


----------



## bluemtn (May 16, 2006)

Welcome Brian, and good luck with your journey!


----------



## AngryDragon (May 16, 2006)

What does your screen name, and how would you pronounce it?


----------



## Rick Wade (May 16, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to MT.  I hope we can help you on your journey of enlightenment.  

V/R

Rick


----------



## terryl965 (May 16, 2006)

Welcome, hope you enjoy yor stay.
Terry


----------



## Lisa (May 16, 2006)

Welcome Brian.  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 16, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Gemini (May 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Brian! 

We have many knowledable people in many different arts. Don't hesitate to pick their brains.


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 16, 2006)

Brian,

Welcome aboard!  I think you will find a lot of great discussion about the arts and very helpful people here!  I know I have!

Rob


----------



## Guro Harold (May 16, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## shesulsa (May 16, 2006)

Welcome, question marks brian.


----------



## Kacey (May 16, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## Sam (May 16, 2006)

its not question marks... its like weird asian characters...


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> its not question marks... its like weird asian characters...


yes they are east asian 'characters'. and they are not "weird".  we do not want to offend anyone here.

if you want to display this you have to change the encoding on your browser (depending on your browser just go to view --> encoding)


----------



## MJS (May 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Sam (May 17, 2006)

I said weird as in like different looking than the characters you usually see... chinese and japanese, afaik, look nothing like that...


----------



## bobster_ice (May 17, 2006)

Hello Brian and Welome to Martial Talk.

Hope you enjoy it here!!


----------



## &#12502;&#12521;&#12452;&#12450;&#12531;/Brian (May 17, 2006)

They are indeed east asian characters. It is my name in Kanji/English. I try to keep to the theme of the forums and incite a few questions. Thank you for asking.:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (May 18, 2006)

Welcome Brian:asian:


----------



## White Fox (May 18, 2006)

Nice to meet you mate!

 Yoga can help your body's health as well, and enhance your martial art performance to!


----------



## Swordlady (May 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!    You said the characters in your username are kanji.  In what language?  Just curious...


----------



## &#12502;&#12521;&#12452;&#12450;&#12531;/Brian (May 18, 2006)

japanese.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT, &#12502;&#12521;&#12452;&#12450;&#12531;/Brian!


----------



## matt.m (May 24, 2006)

good to see you brian


----------



## green meanie (May 25, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to the Board 

Good to have you here~! Enjoy 

~Tess


----------



## HKphooey (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 25, 2006)

Welcome


----------

